# IFBB Professional bodybuilder, Jason Arntz, given five year suspended sentence for st



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

IFBB Professional bodybuilder, Jason Arntz, given five year suspended sentence for steroids A South Brunswick bodybuilder received a five-year suspended prison sentence today for supplying a pill press to a steroid-manufacturing and distribution ring in the Hanovers and Florham Park in Morris County in 2007. Jason Arntz, 38, was among 16 people arrested in March [...]

*Read More...*


----------

